# Best way to transfer goldfish



## fishlips (Jul 8, 2014)

When the auspicious day comes and my cycle is complete, water changed, etc., what is the best and least traumatic way to transfer my fish into their new tank? I know I need to acclimate them... but in what and for how long? Thanks.


----------



## Tolak (Mar 10, 2013)

If both tanks are running with the same water parameters within reason there's no need for any sort of acclimation. Just net them & walk them over if the tanks are near each other, a small bucket or other container with tank water if they're further apart.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm with John.If you have used the same water(hopefully your source unbuffered),then you really can just switch them over.If there is some difference in water then drip acclimating them is best.There is a drip acclimation sticky in our freshwater forum.


----------



## fishlips (Jul 8, 2014)

Great, thanks. Easier than I thought. I'll check parameters in both the day of just to be on the safe side. I'll scoop them up in a small container so I don't damage their fins. Less flapping around that way.


----------

